
First Austrian company introduces 30-hour-workweek - thmslee
https://www.emagnetix.at/30sindgenug/
======
saltybytes
Congrats on the decision to go this route!

In the recent past I read a lot about shortening work hours by asking
employees to work free of distractions. Instead of killing 2 hrs / day on
social media at the office you are restricted to do productive work. Anything
else is dealt with later in your spare time. Let's say you need to make a
dentist appointment - that's right, you call the dentist before or after work
and also schedule the appointment for your off-hours. This way you separate
work life from private life. And that's the way to make a 30hrs work week as
productive as a 40hrs week.

